# Coopers Aussi Pale Ale With Amarillo And Cascade?



## Cube (30/9/08)

I'm quite enjoying my last Aussie Pale Ale, tea bagged with Hallertau and BE2. I'm now doing small boils since brewing this kit.

I'm doing this kit again tonight, now with 500grm of DME and 600 Dex ( boiled in 2 litres water ), with 15 grams of ( Cascade or Amarillo ) for 15 minutes then flame out ( cascade or Amarillo ) steeped 10 mins? I like Amarillo, but want to try cascade as well. More hops?... 25 gram?

Which is the better flavour hop of the two for the 15 minute boil? Is it not quite right to use these two hops together in a pale ale?

I'm also going to dry hop it 3-4 days into fermenting. Armarillo I'm thinking .... or cascade?

I know this is highly subject to preferance and taste, but want a nice hopped beer to quaff in a few months. :icon_drunk: 

Did I say I wanted it hoppy? :lol:


----------



## brendo (30/9/08)

I have done something pretty similar a few times now - Cascade and Amarillo go quite nicely together.

I have used the two hops together in the same addition so say 20gm of each at 20 min and then another 20gm each at 0 min.

Comes up a treat... 

I also tend to up the malt and only use around 250g of dex (if at all).

Give it a bash and see what you think - I have had good reports from all round from those who have tasted mine.

Brendo


----------



## bouncingcastle (30/9/08)

Cube said:


> I'm quite enjoying my last Aussie Pale Ale, tea bagged with Hallertau and BE2. I'm now doing small boils since brewing this kit.
> 
> I'm doing this kit again tonight, now with 500grm of DME and 600 Dex ( boiled in 2 litres water ), with 15 grams of ( Cascade or Amarillo ) for 15 minutes then flame out ( cascade or Amarillo ) steeped 10 mins? I like Amarillo, but want to try cascade as well. More hops?... 25 gram?
> 
> ...



Cascade and Amarillo are probably the most common hop combination I have seen. It's used in a fair percentage of APA's...

I prefer using Amarillo for flavour and cascade for aroma, but that's just me.

try 20g of amarillo for 15 minutes... then add in the cascade (20g) at 5 minutes.

Dry hop in secondary instead of into primary, use a hop-sock or other available and you should have a nice easy to drink beer with a nice aroma and some good hop flavour 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## bradsbrew (30/9/08)

+1 for up the malt and dump the dex. Amarillo and cascade are both nice, Willamette is also a good one for this style. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Cube (30/9/08)

Cheers for replies. I'll up to 1kg DME and maybe a small amount of dex. Amarillo 15 mins and Cascade for aroma and dry hopping.

As I have now sold my bahemith garage fridge/freezer, is there a point in racking to a cube to sit at 20 deg and dry hop in there for a week?
:unsure:


----------



## Spiderpig (1/10/08)

Hi guys,

I myself use this combo all the time, 14g of each(Amarillo/Cascade) for 10 mins and then 10g of each at flame out. Try steeping some grain as well, 250g of Light Crystal and 100g of carapils. Boil this liquid and add your hops to this as per the step above. It adds a very nice touch. That would be my 2cents worth..

See ya.


----------

